# Amsoil Manual Synchromesh Transmission Fluid 5W-30 Service Interval



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

You'll feel it start getting a bit notchy/inconsistent again at around 30k-45k miles. That's when I would change it again.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

I went 50k on mine. But I drive almost exclusively on the freeway and not in stop and go traffic. Could still tell a difference once it was changed again though. "Severe service" is recommended at 30k.


----------

